

Can't decide what to watch? I built this to help. - cejast
http://cejast.github.io/randomMovie/

======
danpalmer
I'm getting javascript errors when I click 'Go', it says there's a 404 on
/randomMovie/undefined.

I like the idea though, and look forward to it working. You couldn't add links
to IMDB and Letterboxd could you? Would be great to add films to my Letterboxd
watchlist or look up the cast and film info on IMDB.

------
cejast
I'll look into it, I'm getting the same error while the page loads as well
however it should work after it's loaded, and you select genres and then click
'Go'.

I probably will add functionality for IMDB/Letterboxd and other services, this
was just a quick put-together :)

